# Bell In Java (Steuerzeichen Asciicode)



## Xarathus (28. Dez 2005)

Guten Tag, dies ist mein erster Post.

Ich möchte schon lange was proggen, was ein Steuerzeichen bearbeitet sprich das Steuerzeichen kennt und herausgiebt. Das Steuerzeichen ist ein Tonsignale (Bell) sprich das Asciizeichen 07 (0x07).
Ich hab mal per Java versucht dieses Zeichen im CMD auszugeben, aber das funktioniert leider nicht. Es soll bei einer eigenen Meldung dieser Ton aus dem Speaker kommen. Wie merkt Java dass das ein Asciizeichen ist und hat hier jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

Besten Dank,


----------



## Roar (28. Dez 2005)

das ist sache der konsole.
welche benutzt du?


----------



## Xarathus (28. Dez 2005)

normaler Java Interpreter per DOS oder ansonsten im Eclipse. JDK 1.5

Aber das sollte doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## Roar (28. Dez 2005)

die eclipse konsole kann keine steuerzeichen.
unter der win konsole klappt das.


----------



## foobar (28. Dez 2005)

Beepen kannst du so: 
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open....htm#Rxxjavainsel_140002258EinenHinweisbeepen


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Dez 2005)

Das geht aber auch nur an Rechnern, die eine Soundkarte haben.
Einen Piepton vom System-Lautsprecher auf dem Mainboard kann man so ausgeben lassen:

```
System.out.println((char)7);
```


----------



## Xarathus (28. Dez 2005)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

